# Foamy poop



## Wyandotter

Any ideas on what these poops mean...















One of my hens also had bubbles in her eye which I said in my other thread.


----------



## casportpony

One of my vets said that foamy poop is from a protozoa, which with chickens would probably be coccidia. Do you have any Corid?


----------



## MichaelA69

Immunity can be compromised inviting secondary infections. That is usually what happens when respiratory problems occur if it isn't environmental (dust,air sac mites, mold). Over the years I have examined lots of droppings. Worms, protozoa (including coccidia, histomoniasis that causes black head) like Kathy mentioned, and even a diet too high in protein can cause foamy droppings. I'd look at the protein percentage in diet, weigh the bird and examine the body for weight loss. If the bird is skinny, it is likely worms or Coccidia. Is the bird eating and drinking on its own?


----------



## Wyandotter

I do not have any corrid. 
Only some of my hens have these foamy poos sometimes I see diarrhea, which has seemed to be more frequent for the last week or two. My hens are all eating and drinking and seem fine except for the foamy diarea and some of them have watery noses at night. I do feed my birds some scratch like the happy hen treats and they eat bugs.

Where can I get corrid?


----------



## seminole wind

You can get Corid at Tractor supply or feed stores or by internet.


----------



## Wyandotter

Thanks,
Do you know if it is okay to treat my birds with corrid and the oxytetracycline for the bubbles both at once?


----------



## casportpony

Not sure I would mix both in the water.


----------



## Wyandotter

Can I do the oxytetracycline by mouth with a syringe or do one by water for a while than another?

Should I do those two as soon as possible... Or can I do one and than the other. Which one needs to be done first would you say.


----------



## casportpony

Wyandotter said:


> Can I do the oxytetracycline by mouth with a syringe or do one by water for a while than another?
> 
> Should I do those two as soon as possible... Or can I do one and than the other. Which one needs to be done first would you say.


If they aren't acting sick and they're still eating, just wait to give the Corid.


----------



## casportpony

Do you have Corid powder or liquid?


----------



## Wyandotter

No but I will get some soon. Which one do you think works better.


----------



## casportpony

I prefer the liquid because it's easier to work with.


----------



## Wyandotter

Okay I'll get that, now can I give the oxytetracycline by mouth with syringe or does it have to go in their water? 

Today I also saw that there are these little stripped worms in their little 16oz water bowl i have out for them. It also had some chicken food backwash in it so I poured it out. Do you know what they where?


----------



## casportpony

Wyandotter said:


> Okay I'll get that, now can I give the oxytetracycline by mouth with syringe or does it have to go in their water?
> 
> Today I also saw that there are these little stripped worms in their little 16oz water bowl i have out for them. It also had some chicken food backwash in it so I poured it out. Do you know what they where?


Are they drinking enough water? Which oxytetracyline do you have?

No idea what the worms were.


----------



## Wyandotter

Yes they are drinking enough water, they have many waterers including that one.


----------

